# MY GHOUL KID



## horrormasks (Dec 8, 2002)

I made a song for my ghoul kid...


You are only the ugly kid that could your mother be? If I was your daddy, I'd jump in the sea.

Masks, costumes, props, lights, foggers, life-size bodies and body parts, hanging bodies, corpses, decorations, and much more!


----------

